# Aperture converting RAW to .jpg?



## remy.brooks (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi, When i import RAW files to aperture from my 7d it seems to automatically turn them into RAW files. When i check my metadata it tells me that the photos are RAW but im not sure if thats what is what taken as or what it actually is. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## remy.brooks (Aug 29, 2011)

ALSO, It tells me the files aren't supported. The Raw file is _IMG_####.CR2. Cheers!


----------



## dstppy (Aug 29, 2011)

remy.brooks said:


> Hi, When i import RAW files to aperture from my 7d it seems to automatically turn them into RAW files. When i check my metadata it tells me that the photos are RAW but im not sure if thats what is what taken as or what it actually is. PLEASE HELP!!!



I don't know about previous versions, but aperture 3 supports CR2. In the metadata, it'll be something like {RAW} . . .

How are you importing? As a rule of thumb, I *never* import anything automatically. My import flow is:
1) Put card in laptop, copy jpg locally (I shoot raw+jpeg), import into iphoto
2) Put card into mini, manually copy CR2 to backup drive, manually copy jpegs to backup drive, import into iphoto
3) Copy CR2 files over wired network to iMac's backup drive, copy CR2 to a temp folder, import into aperture

If I'm feeling generous  I put a new folder on my wife's desktop via network (WinXP) if it's something related to her.

I'm only outlining the process I use in case it behaves differently. I do *not* like how iPhoto and Aperture interact. As much as I prefer to work on Macs, I still think some things go overboard in being nanny-ish.

Good luck.


----------



## remy.brooks (Aug 29, 2011)

dstppy said:


> remy.brooks said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, When i import RAW files to aperture from my 7d it seems to automatically turn them into RAW files. When i check my metadata it tells me that the photos are RAW but im not sure if thats what is what taken as or what it actually is. PLEASE HELP!!!
> ...




[/quote]
Ok! So i have a universal card reader that a plug into my mac. I go straight to aperture click import, go to my card (EOS Digital, 100EOS7D and import my RAW photos. I do not shoot Raw+Jpg. Once uploaded i go to the project that i uploaded it to and all jpg files. Please tell me if im doing something wrong. I am importing CR2 files.


----------



## M.B.Johnson (Aug 29, 2011)

Not quite sure exactly what you are having trouble with? You are shooting in raw and they are jpg when you import them?

I use Aperture and shoot with a 7D in RAW and the pictures are imported in RAW. I convert them to jpeg when I export them. You might check your import setting in the upper right hand corner when you are importing just in case. There is a reset to default button as well.


----------



## Redreflex (Aug 29, 2011)

remy.brooks said:


> Ok! So i have a universal card reader that a plug into my mac. I go straight to aperture click import, go to my card (EOS Digital, 100EOS7D and import my RAW photos. I do not shoot Raw+Jpg. Once uploaded i go to the project that i uploaded it to and all jpg files. Please tell me if im doing something wrong. I am importing CR2 files.



I also use Aperture 3. You may just want to check your camera setting again to ensure you haven't got RAW+jpg. If you're only shooting in RAW, it can only import as RAW.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 29, 2011)

remy.brooks said:


> Ok! So i have a universal card reader that a plug into my mac. I go straight to aperture click import, go to my card (EOS Digital, 100EOS7D and import my RAW photos. I do not shoot Raw+Jpg. Once uploaded i go to the project that i uploaded it to and all jpg files. Please tell me if im doing something wrong. I am importing CR2 files.



I'm not actually sure what you think is the problem... You shoot RAW files with your camera. You import them into Aperture. They remain RAW files in your Aperture Library, because that's how it's supposed to work. The .CR2 extension means "Canon Raw 2" format. A RAW file is like a digital negative - all the original data with no direct modifications, so when you edit the RAW file, those edits are saved as metadata (meaning you can make changes without changing the original data). Aperture calls those edits "Versions," and each RAW image can have several versions. When you export versions from your library, you can export them as JPGs (or other formats) for sharing, uploading, etc. 

If I understand correctly, you're saying that after you import the .CR2 files, when you look at the project you imported them to, they are JPGs? How do you know that they're JPGs?


----------



## dstppy (Aug 29, 2011)

remy.brooks said:


> Ok! So i have a universal card reader that a plug into my mac. I go straight to aperture click import, go to my card (EOS Digital, 100EOS7D and import my RAW photos. I do not shoot Raw+Jpg. Once uploaded i go to the project that i uploaded it to and all jpg files. Please tell me if im doing something wrong. I am importing CR2 files.



That sounds like you're doing it right; see above helpful responses from neuroanatomist and Redreflex . . . also, how do you determine that they're jpg once you get into the project?


----------



## bchernicoff (Aug 29, 2011)

It sounds like you are shooting in Raw + JPEG and Aperture is set to use the JPEG as the master. This is the default setting. If you Control + click on a picture look for a menu item that says something like "Set Raw as Master". This switches the Raw to be the one that is edited in the adjustments tab.


----------



## remy.brooks (Aug 30, 2011)

Im not shooting RAW + Jpeg. I shoot RAW on the 7d and import the CR2 files into aperture. While im in 'Import" in aperture it tells me they are CR2 files. I then click import then it tells me "Some of the files you want to import are not supported by aperture, Do you still want to import them anyway?" I click yes and when the import is finished it doesn't say .CR2 so i then drag those images from aperture to finder to look at the file name and it is a .jpg file.
Thanks for the ideas


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 31, 2011)

Short answer (since I'm posting from my iPhone) is you're fine. Your RAW files are being imported as RAW. Not sure what the unsupported file types are - maybe movies, or maybe you haven't formatted the CF card in the camera (I do that every time). Dragging an image from Aperture or iPhoto to the Finder automatically converts it to JPG. When I'm back on my Mac, I'll post some screenshots of how to see that you've got RAW files in Aperture.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok, here are some screen shots attached below. The first one has an arrow indicating where it shows you have a RAW file (if it was a jpg, that icon would show JPEG). The oval is around the version name, and you're right - in that view it doesn't show .CR2 - because it is a version name, and recall I mentioned that versions are not the original RAW file, and each RAW file can have multiple versions.

If you click the pop-up menu labeled General right above that oval and set the view to File Info, you get what is indicated in the second screenshot - the file name ending in .CR2.

Still not sure about the unsupported files, but you might want to have a look at the CF card in the Finder and see what else is on there. As I stated, it's a good idea to format a card each time you put it into the camera - but only after your images are on your computer *and backed up* - preferably on two separete external drives stored in different locations (or one external drive and a backup service like Mozy or Carbonite).

Hope that helps...


----------



## remy.brooks (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks so much but the unsupported files aren't movies, i checked. Should i format my CF every shoot. As far as i know that just deletes the pics on the card.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 31, 2011)

remy.brooks said:


> Should i format my CF every shoot. As far as i know that just deletes the pics on the card.


It's probably a good idea, as well as deleting the files it gives the directory structure a known starting point and you might have something a bit odd in that area causing your problem that isn't visible. I normally use a format and can't think of any drawbacks to doing it that way, of course after I have a few backup copies of everything


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 31, 2011)

remy.brooks said:


> Thanks so much but the unsupported files aren't movies, i checked. Should i format my CF every shoot. As far as i know that just deletes the pics on the card.



Ok, but what are they? What else besides .CR2 files is on the card?

Have you been deleting the pics on the card from your Mac? You may not be aware of this, but when you delete items on an external drive (including a CF card), Mac OS X doesn't actually delete immediately. They are placed in an invisible folder (called .Trashes) created on the drive/card which held the files. To actually delete them, you need to empty the trash with the drive/card mounted on your Mac. In addition to the invisible folder, there are a couple of invisible files created (.DS_Store files to track directory structure), and those _might_ be the unrecognized files (although I'd think Apple would code Aperture to ignore their own background stuff). 

Regardless, formatting the card in the camera is a good idea. It wouldn't hurt to use the low-level format option the first time.

Were you able to comfirm that you have RAW files in your Aperture Library, based on the information above?


----------

